
Apple Joins Wireless Power Consortium - keenmaster
http://www.theverge.com/2017/2/13/14596932/apple-iphone-8-rumors-wireless-power-consortium
======
keenmaster
It's pretty amazing how Apple can singlehandedly hold back the mass
development of a useful technology. That's not to say there was any nefarious
intention in doing so. Jony Ive will probably serenade us with a good reason
in short order. I'm just glad that the network effect problem of wireless
charging tech adoption will end. You'll know it's the future when you can put
your laptop, phone, headphones, and AR glasses on a table and have them all
automagically charge.

There are so many implications of this development. Smart devices will
proliferate more rapidly, since the cost of having to charge yet another "dumb
smart device" will become negligible. People will hang around public spaces
longer. In addition, mobile device and laptop use time per person will get a
decent bump.

